# First look at Sony's new OLED TV



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/video-hub/video.htm?EXTKEY=AYACS02

The link will take you to the Consumer Reports video hub page.Once the page loads,click on electronics in the menu,wait for that page to load and look for 'Sony XEL-1' on that page.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

My God, it's a real technology! I'm glad to see they finally got one on the market. This has been promised for years.

Let's see if OLED lives up to its promise...and hype.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Having seen some prototypes at CES, I look forward to this technology. I think it could replace both LCD and plasma and finally lead to TVs that are literally light enough to put up with a picture hanger. Couple that with wireless HDMI and imagine the WAF!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's the direct link.


----------

